# Pdf manual for ipad version of numbers



## Pjotra60 (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where to download a manual for ipad numbers? It seems the pdf version for numbers does not correspond to the ipad version.
I own the simple ipad version,without 3G, so only can be online for help now and then ( traveling in S-E Asia currently)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Goto this site on a computer and in the upper right hand corner there is a small printer icon on the web page. Clicking this will allow you to print the whole iWork for iPad help files. If you have the option, then you can print to PDF.


----------



## Pjotra60 (Dec 28, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> Goto  this site on a computer and in the upper right hand corner there is a small printer icon on the web page. Clicking this will allow you to print the whole iWork for iPad help files. If you have the option, then you can print to PDF.


Thks Sinclair, the indicated link is the help page of my own Ipad numbers. The problem being that i cannot reach it witout a wifi connection.
I guess our ' friends' at Apple forgot to develop a downloadable version, like the one that exists for the Mac version of Numbers.
Well, there are more flaws in Ipad use then I thought ( like f.i. The not accepting of Java, Flashplayer or Silverlight, which makes reading newspapers virtually impossible) i think I will sell the bloody thing and by a netbook or tablet wit a Windows or Andruid environment, and let Steve Jobbs get the....
Many thks anyway!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What computer do you use? OS X will make PDFs from the print window, and there are many free PDF printers for Windows out there. Use the computer you sync the iPad with to goto that page, and then when you click the print button, generate the PDF, then you can copy it to the iPad with iTunes, which will put it in iBooks on the iPad.


----------



## Pjotra60 (Dec 28, 2010)

sinclair_tm said:


> What computer do you use? OS X will make PDFs from the print window, and there are many free PDF printers for Windows out there. Use the computer you sync the iPad with to goto that page, and then when you click the print button, generate the PDF, then you can copy it to the iPad with iTunes, which will put it in iBooks on the iPad.


Hi Sinclair, you touched the main problem with Ipad' s: it s NOT a computer. It s an extension of a Mac, which means you always need a PC or Mac, to make it function. Simple downloads, not even from Aps Store are impossible.
E, without the interferenve of an Itunes on a PC or Mac. One cannot exist travelling abroad ( and I mean, FAR AWAY) for, which, in my opinion this device was made, without the co assistance of a computer. Well, in that case, as in the years before IPad, i am stuck to internetcafes, am i not?
The most simple netbook would do better, including Java etc. etc.
By the way have you ever tried typing a simple message like this one? Try to correct an 
Error in a word - impossible, but for redoing the whole word!
And so I can go on and on. I am born a Dutchman, and i read somewhere the main team at Apple for this project were Dutch. Well I am ashamed to tell the virtual world my nationality.

Kind regards

Peter S.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I frequent this forum on my iPhone, and have typed out long responses, and you know it's smaller. Yes, it takes a bit more work then a computer, but is doable, if you are able to adjust to the difference it doing things. Not everyone can, like my friend who has been using computers since punch card days, but he can't seem to get the knack of using devices like the iPhone or iPad. You have given it a try, and learned that the iPad is not for you, better luck on your next choice.


----------

